# Segmented Tru-Stone, Brass, & White Pearl



## wiset1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Finished up this segmented Tru-Stone, Brass accent, and White Pearl Statesman pen today.  Pretty basic segmenting with a wider Tru-Stone cap tapering down to the lower barrel.  I was looking to make a clean pen that had the feel of possibly being a wedding pen.  Hope everyone likes it:biggrin:













As always, you can see larger images on my IAP Members gallery or my Flickr site linked below.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 22, 2011)

Love it. I like the combination of materials and how you worked the gold segments with the components. Very nicely done.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 22, 2011)

Classy...elegant. That is what comes to mind.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm kind of glad I did this with a Statesman kit instead of the Majestic.  The Statesman has a nice clean look to it without adding in that offensive crystal.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## PedroDelgado (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! I like the tapered Tru-Stone. Did you use a "Glamour Glow" effect on this photo?


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 22, 2011)

PedroDelgado said:


> Wow! Very nice! I like the tapered Tru-Stone. Did you use a "Glamour Glow" effect on this photo?


 
Not sure what that is, but I start off with my stardard shot with my Nikon D300 and bounce the flash off of a mirror.  After that I pull it into PhotoShop to correct the levels and crop it with a black and white trim.  Pretty basic, but the thing that works well for me is doing a manual focus instead of letting the camera do it.  That way I can focus on what I want to pop.  Hope that helps:biggrin:


----------



## Finatic (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW would be an understatement. Very Classy! er, Elegant!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 22, 2011)

That looks amazing. Extremely well done!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 22, 2011)

You sure have an eye for what looks good. 9.5 on the style scale.


----------



## Carrick (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful pen. I give it a 10! Love it!


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Got to work for that other .5 then, ha ha ha.


----------



## latelearner (Oct 22, 2011)

Another absolute knockout. I have yet to see any work from you less than awesome.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 22, 2011)

That pen is beautiful, Tim.  Great work.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the color contrast, and the taper works well on the pen as well. Great job as usual!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 22, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I think it should be a front page pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I really appreciate all the feedback.  I'm happy to post these as a reflection of what I've learned over this past year from fellow IAP members.  I'm always amazed by the images posted here and it truly inspires me to try new things.  Thanks again for everything!


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a fantastic pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you so very much.  I guess I just like trying new things


----------



## ToddMR (Oct 23, 2011)

Not bad at all.  Nice job on the segmenting.  Segments looks very even.  Nice job!


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bravo! Nice clean segments, NOT overdone or gaudy. The Statesman hardware was an excellent choice. If fear the pimps stone would have deminished the elegance of this beauty. Flawless execution.


----------



## Bobalu (Oct 23, 2011)

That is perhaps the best looking segmented pen I've seen on these pages to date, and there have been a lot shown with a lot more intricate segmenting. Well done!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a real beautiful combination Tim!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nicely done. That's an attractive pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!  Truth is, this was kind of a last minute idea after cutting up the Tru-Stone...I figured why not give it a try.  I'm happy I did now ;-)

Thanks again


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Had some PM's about the segmented materials...not sure I can say this, but I bought the primary materials from Ed and Dawn on the exotic site.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 24, 2011)

boxerman said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I think it should be a front page pen.



+1 to that!! Tim, Love the taper, it really brings it all together well! And the brass helps to accent the gold Ti! UNFREAKINBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## chris63 (Oct 27, 2011)

so beautiful  truly a work of art


----------



## le_skieur (Oct 27, 2011)

One word: *WOW!!!*


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow I love that pen.  I saw it when you first posted it and wanted one for myself.  I'm curious what it looks like on the reverse side.  Is the blue tru-stone slice mirrored on the back side or did you arrange it so that it only shows through on the front side?

Thanks,
Gil


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 30, 2011)

Really well done.  Seriously, that's outstanding workmanship.

Dave


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gilrock said:


> Wow I love that pen. I saw it when you first posted it and wanted one for myself. I'm curious what it looks like on the reverse side. Is the blue tru-stone slice mirrored on the back side or did you arrange it so that it only shows through on the front side?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gil


 
It's mirrored on the back as well.  I made a full sized blank doing a sandwich of the brass accents and material.  I just cut the pearl blank lengthwise and then took a section of tru-stone and marked the width from top to bottom for my taper.  From there I simply sanded the tru-stone to my marks on the belt sander, glued the brass and pearl and that was pretty much it for the blank.

Hope that helps you make your own.  Take care and best wishes.


----------



## 3Peake (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW.Beautiful, sophisticated and elegant pen with very clean lines.


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 1, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> Gilrock said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I love that pen. I saw it when you first posted it and wanted one for myself. I'm curious what it looks like on the reverse side. Is the blue tru-stone slice mirrored on the back side or did you arrange it so that it only shows through on the front side?
> ...


 
Ok I finally finished trying to make my own.  This pen became the bane of my existence.  I think I blew up enough sections to make 2 more pens.  For the white part at the time I couldn't get the white pearl so I was using Alternate Ivory and it's fairly brittle when you have the force of the tool cutting into the horizontal brass section.  The 2 pieces that survived were done using 60 grit sandpaper to take it down more than a 1/16th of an inch.  I even had one section done and then accidentally dropped it when pulling out the bushing and it cracked in 3 places.  Then I get the pen section done for a second time and just my bad luck...the blank ended up having impurities which caused 4 black dots around the pen.  You can see one of the dots in the photo.  I didn't get the taper right like you either.  Anyways here was my attempt to create you're masterpiece for myself.


 

Thanks,
Gil


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I think you did a really great job with the pen! I guess I just have luck with these things because I know it's not skill on my part. 

You've got a great looking pen with a good story behind it!


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 2, 2012)

even though it is not my favorite cobination, it is well executed.  My question is how in the devil can you sand the whole thing flat on a belt sander.  I would have ridges in the blank and no finger prints left.

Phil


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 2, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> Well, I think you did a really great job with the pen! I guess I just have luck with these things because I know it's not skill on my part.
> 
> You've got a great looking pen with a good story behind it!


 
Thanks Tim...a lot of the pens that catch my eye on the forum are yours...I've got a scalloped pen in the works. 

Thanks,
Gil


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm generally not a fan of gold trim in pens, but you Really made this pop! Outstanding!


----------



## azamiryou (Feb 2, 2012)

The taper really shows attention to detail, the result is superb!


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful pen! Very nice balance between complexity and elegance. Love the tapered segment. Man I'm having a tough time keeping up!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 2, 2012)

Very classy!  Great choice of materials and kit combination.  Top notch work.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks again everyone...it's nice to see my older pens come back up for a second round.


----------

